# Comment réduire taille mails dans iCloud ?



## cflo (6 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Mes 5Go sur iCloud sont quasi saturé à cause de 4,5Go de mails. Comment les supprimer efficacement pour retrouver du stockage ?
J'ai fait un grand ménage sur mon MacBook en supprimant des milliers de mails dans l'application Mail, mais ça n'a pas bougé  d'un iota. J'ai même supprimé carrément  la BAL d'une adresse avec des dizaines de milliers sans succès. Que faire ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide
Florent


----------



## MrTom (6 Septembre 2020)

Hello,

Patience, ça mouline chez Apple.


----------



## Olivoude (22 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour,
j'ai exactement le même problème avec le mail de mon épouse.
J'ai fait ce que préconise Apple, mais ça ne fonctionne pas chez elle. Je précise que je fais cette manip tous les ans sur mon mail sans problème.
Je lui ai donc mis tous ces mails iCloud dans des boites aux lettres sur son Mac. Dans mail, on voit bien qu'il n'en reste plus :





Je précise que toutes les boites de iCloud n'ont aucun message. Je n'ai pas mis toutes les captures, mais elles sont vraiment toutes vides.

Malheureusement, sa boite aux lettres iCloud reste toujours saturée. Quand on regarde les données du compte, effectivement, iCloud a toujours les mails sur ses serveurs :




Ça fait plusieurs jours que j'ai fait la manip, et rien ne se passe. Je ne peux pas supprimer les mails du cloud.

Est-ce que cflo y est arrivé ? Comment ?
J'ai l'impression que plus aucune mise à jour n'est possible sur iCloud dès lors que le compte est saturé. Seul l'augmentation de l'espace pourrait résoudre le problème ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Olivoude (22 Juillet 2021)

Ok, j'ai réussi à supprimer les mails iCloud.
J'ai pris une extension d'espace de 50 Go pour 0,99€/mois, ce qui a fait démarrer les suppressions sur iCloud. Maintenant, je n'ai plus 5,89 Go d'utilisés mais 220 Mo.
J'ai résilié l'abonnement de suite, même s'il continue encore jusqu'au 22/08.
Apple aurait quand même pu faire plus simple et moins coûteux...


----------

